# Food shooting.....



## wcary (May 26, 2011)

This is my attempt at food - I am not getting paid, but more trying it out and looking for more C&C.


----------



## Light Guru (May 27, 2011)

Vary harsh lighting on all of them.  Use softer light.


----------



## wcary (May 27, 2011)

2&3 were done outside..


----------



## Light Guru (May 27, 2011)

wcary said:


> 2&3 were done outside..


 
It doesn't matter that they were taken out side.  The lighting is still vary hard.


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

Lighting is awful and i can't see anything in focus


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 27, 2011)

Have a look here to see some really great food shots.  I've not attempted food photography.  I watched the 3 day seminar on Creative Live a couple weeks ago where Penny de los Santos showed how she shot food.  *Austin, Texas - Food Photographer, Travel Photographer, Food Photography - Penny De Los Santos* 

She is more of a food journalist... working for* SAVEUR.com - Authentic Recipes, Food, Drinks and Travel *

A couple of things about lighting food I picked up on. 

The majority of the time it's back lit... with reflectors in the front for a little fill.   She uses natural light for her work...  large light source... diffused to give the soft shadows you will see in her work and in the shots from the magazine.  She shot fromt directly over the top or a 3/4 angle pointing down. 

as mentioned in the replies above... the lighting is harsh for the food...  I don't see an issue using flash at all.... I would suggest you really diffuse the light to give the look of natural window light if you do strobe.  For using the sun... again... diffuse the light.. create soft natural looking light.  

Again... I've not shot food...just sharing some ideas from what I picked up on recently.

Here is a very nice food blog... study the images... you can learn a lot... at least I did.

*What Katie Ate*

Hope this helps.
Hatch


----------



## wcary (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info - When I get a chance to shoot some more food, I will work on defusing the light or maybe shoot inside and have something block a little of the extra light. I dont have a light box or anything like that yet.


----------



## ghache (May 27, 2011)

I used a 24X24 softbox with a speedlight and a reflector for offsite food photography, it truned out nice for my first attempt. you deffiently need softer light


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 27, 2011)

i actually think that the lighting in 2 and 3 is nice. the warm lighting actually gives off a very home-ly feel to it. only gripe about it is if only it was a tad brighter.

the lighting in the first is just bleh


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

wcary said:


> Thanks for the info - When I get a chance to shoot some more food, I will work on defusing the light or maybe shoot inside and have something block a little of the extra light. I dont have a light box or anything like that yet.



When i'm sober i'll send you a link to a great site


----------

